# Your "stockpile." - Any logic??



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

Open for discussion:

Assuming someone owns several handguns, shotguns, rifles (several calibers of each), and wants to:
- stockpile some "plinking/practice" ammo due to current difficulty to obtain.
- have a good supply of hunting and defensive ammo on hand.

In light of todays political and social environments, what are your personal considerations for determining quantities, calibers, types (mix of plinking, defensive, hunting), of ammo?

I know each person must determine for self, but do you have any method to your "hold" at all?

Or... does your ammo hold "somehow just happen"????


----------



## Dingo (Jan 24, 2009)

When I go to the range I can burn 200 rounds no problem.. So I have a decent pile to last me for a while.

I used to grab as much ammo as I could at the store, but money is tight and its still somewhat hard to find.

Now for my mosin, I have a few hundred rounds for that, since it may never see any action... Ya never know... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought a reloading press. I usually don't have more than a few hundred rounds made, but I can make more if I need them. If things get really crazy, I stock up on primers and powder. :smt023


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I stockpile 100 rds for each calliber and I buy what I need for a day of shooting..............


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I use to keep 300-500 rounds per caliber but lately for some reason 1000 per caliber seems like a good number. Of course money always factors in but I try to keep 1000-1500 .22, 1000 7.62x39(they were on sale at sportsman guide), 1000 9x19, 200 9x18(they're a bit more expensive and I don't shoot it as much),350 45LC( I reload for it and that's how many shells I have), 200 12 gauge.
I am lucky to live where I can shoot in my back yard but it also makes it harder to keep the "stockpile" built up.:mrgreen:


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Chief_10Beers said:


> I stockpile 100 rds for each calliber and I buy what I need for a day of shooting..............


100 rounds is a stockpile? :mrgreen:


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

I usually only have 100 or so rounds at any given time. I only have one gun I shoot though 

I am going to derail this for a second.

[derail]
I don't know about you guys, but I only buy as much as I need. I mean, everyone is complaining about the ammo shortages. It's like the great depression, only this time ammo is the currency. Everyone is living in a state of fear because our president isn't being too forward about his intentions with the AWB. The thing is, the people who stockpile are just making it hard for the rest of us. If everyone just bought what they needed it wouldn't be a problem. But when you are standing in line at Walmart and the guy in front of you buys the last 13 boxes of 9x19 you have to wonder what he needs 650 rounds for right that moment. If everyone just would relax and just buy ammo when they need it I doubt this whole problem would even be here. And I know the local LE divisions buy a lot, and all that, but they can't be the sole reason that we are in this predicament.[/derail]

Just my two cents. I am sure some of you will disagree, and that's fine. This is just how I see it.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Buffal0 said:


> [derail]
> I don't know about you guys, but I only buy as much as I need. I mean, everyone is complaining about the ammo shortages. It's like the great depression, only this time ammo is the currency. Everyone is living in a state of fear because our president isn't being too forward about his intentions with the AWB. The thing is, the people who stockpile are just making it hard for the rest of us. If everyone just bought what they needed it wouldn't be a problem. But when you are standing in line at Walmart and the guy in front of you buys the last 13 boxes of 9x19 you have to wonder what he needs 650 rounds for right that moment. If everyone just would relax and just buy ammo when they need it I doubt this whole problem would even be here. And I know the local LE divisions buy a lot, and all that, but they can't be the sole reason that we are in this predicament.[/derail]


Good post! :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I like to have a couple hundred "spare" rounds just in case I want to shoot but don't have time to go to the store. I agree completely that it's the idiots that think they need to stockpile thousands and thousands of rounds that are the ones causing the ammo shortage for the rest of us with an ounce of common sense.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> 100 rounds is a stockpile? :mrgreen:


For me it is


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

My stockpile has been a slow build up, every couple of weeks I'll buy 100 rnds of 9x19, 1000 rnds is simply a goal because I can't seem to get past the 500 mark, like I said being able to shoot in the backyard makes it hard to keep the numbers up.:smt068


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a "enough" for each of my guns. Ammo will last a long time if it's stored properly.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ptarmigan said:


> Good post! :smt023


Thaaaaanks!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't stockpile defensive loads. They're way to expensive and I buy just enough to fill two mags (of the particular gun) and shoot a few mags at the range to make sure they feed okay.

I typically buy in bulk online as to not get #^&@'ed on shipping. Right now I have like 200 rounds of 45 left over from months ago. Maybe 800-900 rounds of 9mm, also left over from a bulk order. And about 400 rounds of 223. I buy 223 in small bunches and don't get to shoot my AR that much, so it adds up... five boxes here, 5 boxes there. I guess I'd rather get flicked in the face a few times rather than get punched all at once when it comes to 223. :-/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I reload pistol rounds and being I'm kind of lazy I'll do a lot so I don't have to for a while. At the moment I have about 1000 rounds of 9mm, .40, and 45 ACP. That's pretty normal for me.

Rifles it depends of the caliber. I always keep a couple/few bricks of 22 lr. I have a 17 HMR that I don't shoot a lot so I only keep about 200 rounds for it. My 7.62 and 223 rifles are well stocked up. I usually look around at gun shows or online stores and if I see a price I can life with then I get what I can.

AS to making it hard on others. I'm sure that your vehicles have gas and your web browsers have access to the same sites I do so I don't see me taking it away from anyone. I have no interest whatsoever in redistributing the ammo wealth. Everyone has the same opportunities I do. The current situation has no bearing on how I buy and store ammo or anything else gun related. I just like knowing I have what I want when I want it. It's not the normal shooters that have created the shortage to begin with. It's the people that realized they made a big mistake in their choice of administration and not are scared. I've kept a pretty good stockpile of ammo for years. No one seen it as an issue 10 years ago, they just thought I was a nut. Now it seems I'm just greedy.

I see ammo out on websites still. Price is a little higher but when I see a deal I usually jump all over it. I've been known to post links here in this forum about some of these deals. If no one took advantage before it run out or the price went up again I'm sorry. CTD still have a bunch of ammo. I'd check it out. Supplies are limited.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I keep 500-1k per caliber in dry boxes...just in case :smt023 :smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have at least 500 rounds for each caliber. The stuff I shoot most often, I keep more of on hand; 1000+ of 22 standard velocity, 5000+ (well, less now) of 22 subsonic, 7000+ of surplus NATO 308. You can burn through it pretty fast in full auto. I haven't done an inventory lately, but I'd say I have 30K+ rounds of all calibers on hand right now.

A lot, more than half, is military surplus I've bought over the years and put away; 8mm, 7.65mm, 7mm, 30-06, etc.


----------

